# Painting of Emma, Snow & Peaches



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Emma, Snow & Peaches were Nancy's first girls. "No matter how many girls came along after, those three were best friends and always nose to nose at playtime."

I wonder what they were talking about?


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

awww! Looks like an old fashion sewing circle!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

it's beautiful! the palette is very elegant.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, that's beautiful. They look like adorable best friends


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That painting is wonderful, you captured them beautifully. I bet Nancy is going to be so excited to get it


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so excited. I can't wait to get it. It is gorgeous in the pictures and I'm sure the real thing will be awesome. I am thrilled that I will finally have a PJ painting. 

TikiLola, I am so into antiques and sewing and I really like your comment that they look like an old fashioned sewing circle.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

This is awesome!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh Nancy, I am so happy for you. I remember the trio so well. Such a beautiful remembrance.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

This is so beautiful, PJ! They really do look like best friends. Great work!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm so excited for Nancy to get it. I usually wait until they have it in their hands, but she said to go ahead & post a picture of it. It's the waiting that's always hardest for me.
They are so adorable!! It was so much fun to paint. Felt like I was included in the circle. Still don't know what they were talking about though-you can only imagine.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

fantastic as always, pj your paintings are getting better and better


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Such a wonderful painting, they really do look like they're chatting away


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

pammie said:


> fantastic as always, pj your paintings are getting better and better


I was thinking the exact same thing. Every time you post a new one I think "Ohh this one is my favorite!" 

PJ... Do you paint dogs? I've been wanting to do something special for the one and only dog I have ever called "mine" that we had to say goodbye to last year.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

pammie said:


> fantastic as always, pj your paintings are getting better and better


Thanks!!  I'm trying to learn with each painting.



hanhan27 said:


> PJ... Do you paint dogs? I've been wanting to do something special for the one and only dog I have ever called "mine" that we had to say goodbye to last year.


I'm so sorry. I have done one dog so far. Larry's Betty Blue. 
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=11841


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> I have done one dog so far. Larry's Betty Blue.
> viewtopic.php?f=18&t=11841


I'm biased but I do think Bettys painting is the best you have done. :mrgreen: 
Get ready to paint a rat, a tribute to Kissy Rat. 

Nancy will be happy with this masterpeice i'm sure!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My painting is here and I am stunned by how wonderful it is. The photos do not do it justice at all. It is so vibrant and beautiful and I can't wait to hang it in my living room. I am honoured to have such a talented artist paint my girls. The hedgehog community is lucky to have someone as talented as PJ painting our precious little bundles of quills.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I will treasure your kind words Nancy!! I'm so glad that you like it!!


----------

